# 17 1/2 Inch Crappie W Picture



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Headed over to a private pond that I normal crappie fish but decided to Bass fish instead. I started out with a plastic worm and caught a few small bass then decided to tie on a repalla. I caught about another 3 small bass with it a about 5 small crappie. As I was working my was back around the pond I saw up ahead something chasing some bait fish. I through my Repalla over and as soon as it hit the water something smacked it. I thought at first I had a 3 or 4pound bass but as it got closer I noticed that it was a Monster Crappie. I made sure this time that I had my camera with me and had my son who is 3 1/2 take the picture. He is starting to get the hang of this picture thing. When I measured the Crappie it was just shy of 17 1/2 inches.
Wow what a fish.

Snyd


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

That fish alone would almost put you in the money at Delaware. LOL. Nice fish. You mounting it?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice catch! Biggest slab pic I've seen on here! You son does indeed take great pics.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very nice....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's an awesome slab right there!!! Congratulations.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Great Pic!!
Does its justice on a great fish!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> That fish alone would almost put you in the money at Delaware


LOL,john.not almost.that's gauranteed cash for big fish
very nice fish indeed.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

That fish looks a whole lot closer to 17 3/8 than 17 1/2....

Great catch. That's a mouth made for swallowing groceries!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

thats a hog slab!!!! you dont see many like that around here, looks like one of them southern slabs! nice catch, im so jealous


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

When they get that big they don't even look like crappie anymore, at least Ohio crappie! Nice catch and great picture.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That is an awesome crappie!


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Dang, nice fish, too bad that wasn't caught at the open. I can't wait for the day I catch a crappie that big. Good job, thanks for the pic!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice now that is a dandy!!!


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Great Slab!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ - Can you believe I actually released this to live another day. If I would have caught this anywhere else I would have kept it. If I would have remember to bring my bucket along I would have kept it. However, when you have your 3 1/2 year old son with you and the things you have to carry for him plus him sometimes, there was no room for a bucket.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish man. A slab for sure!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

That's a great fish. I haven't caught one like that since the 80's when I lived next to Chaunc's home lake, Shenango...Then again I don't fish for them much either, but that is a pig! I like how they start to resemble largemouth when they get around that size.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Great looking fish, I hope I can snag into one remotely close to that in my time.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Im no crappie guy but im impressed by that. Nice Job.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Man that's a nice crappie. Hell, that's a nice largemouth! I wish I had a private pond like that to fish in!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

that's a respectable fish anywhere in the country. very nice


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish, congrats. I might have got that mounted.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweet crappie.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

What a monster! How was the fight?


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Absolute trophy crappie. Congrats.


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a hell of a crappie. I've never seen one that big.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW!!! Hopefully it will pass on its awesome genes. WOW!!!


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Even my Dad, who catches so many Fish Ohio-size "specks" in Florida that he thinks they're average, would be impressed. I'm always amazed at how big their mouths are when they get dinner-plate size. I hope your son catches the next one like that!

andesangler


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice Crappie. Believe it or not my friend has a 19 incher mounted.........Rich


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I woulda mounted that right on the bank 

NICE fish Joe!!!!


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

great fish!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish for sure,gives true meaning to the word "slab".


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice job, letting him live another day ,say's alot.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

ShakeDown - I actually kept the fish and put it in a cage up at Delaware Lake for next years tourny. Just kidding !!!!!!!

Snyd


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice Fish!


----------

